# People who complain about working...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Arseholes and C UNTS the lot of 'em!

Sat here slowly running out of money and I'd LOVE to be working   

So if any of you ingrates would like to swop, just IM me!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Fair comment NuTTs. Apologies.
Regards


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

what's an ingrate?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No IM's yet!

Guess you're ALL happy working then :-/

And don't apologise. NEVER apologise for a flame.... simply learn!

And for todays Lesson Vek...

Definition for ingrate. ingrate (noun) -. 1. a person who shows no gratitude
Synonyms: thankless wretch, ungrateful twat.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> ungrateful twat.


Well im sorry my post in 'off topic' offended you, but there isn't really much i can do about that.

Ive been made redundent(before you came onto the forum) and its the shittest feeling. But it still doesn't stop me feeling shit about working my bollocks off all week and then having to Work Saturday and probably late into the wee hours on Monday, Tueday and Wednesday.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've also done everything from nights, weekends, xmas & weeks away from my family and I know it isn't cool. I also bitched like fuck for doing it. In the future (hopefully) I may even bitch like fuck again..... BUT right at this moment I'd give your right arm to be in a position where I COULD bitch about working unsocial hours!

Life ain't fair and neither is the flame room!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

If we all stopped bitching about things just cos someone else has it worse than us, no one would be bitching any more. How crap would that be - especially seeing as this is the flame room!

Nutts shut the fuck up with your bitching and moaning. Don't you know there are people out there who can NEVER work again because they are too old and there is age discrimination? Jesus - they would love to be made redundant and at least be ABLE to look for a job in the knowledge they might get one.

Capiche?

PhoTToniq.

p,s, Good luck finding a job mate. Don't let 'em keep you down - keep looking and somefing will turn up.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You've got the right argument for the wrong reason.... with your staement below you should be targetting those who bitch about working... NOT those who bitch about those who bitch about working.

I WANT to FUCKING work and it's MY FUCKING FLAME and I can say what the C UNTING hell I like!

So shut the fuck up and get the FUCK out of my FUCKING flame!

Mark

PS thanks for the encouragement mate 



> If we all stopped bitching about things just cos someone else has it worse than us, no one would be bitching any more. Â How crap would that be - especially seeing as this is the flame room!
> 
> Nutts shut the fuck up with your bitching and moaning. Â Don't you know there are people out there who can NEVER work again because they are too old and there is age discrimination? Â Jesus - they would love to be made redundant and at least be ABLE to look for a job in the knowledge they might get one.
> 
> ...


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Change down, man. Find your neutral space. 

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hardly a flaming response Mark.... :

Does the bank manager get paid in neutral space? or should I ask him to change down, oh Lord of Misrule?





> Change down, man. Find your neutral space. Â
> 
> Mark


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

My comments were merely in response to the frantic tone of your post.

I sympathise with you on the job front -- I was on the dole for two or three months when I was made redundant six years ago.

But something good often comes of it. I doubled my salary and went from a freelancer to a full-time job.

Hang in there, mate. And perhaps we can help in the meantime.

Fr'instance, I don't know what you do exactly but an IT guy at our company left on Friday. E-mail me at work tomorrow for details.

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No worries Mark  The post was only semi-irrational anyway.. it's just a peaky response to certain stimuli.

By the time is was posted the rant had virtually dissipated.

On the job front, you may be right, stranger things have happened..... will email tomorrow. 

Have a good weekend.... at work ;D!


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I hate f-ing work ... etc etc. Â 

And I suspect you'll be over-qualified.

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We'll see


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Blimey NuTTs, sorry mate, didn't know you were having problems on the job front, makes my moan about friday afternoon tossers look stupid. I hope you can get things sorted out soon.

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem Graham! The flame room is for letting off steam and I let off my bit of steam.  it wasn't directed at any specific person / people on here, just my own position at the moment!

My problem is NOT to do with anyone on this forum... just the bloody recession and the lack of jobs out there!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to the club NuTTs...I've been made redundant twice in 18 months! Wouldn't mind but I went there on a contract on both occassions and then they had the cheek to make me a permanent member of staff before shutting down the department I was running 3 months later! Â 

It's a pisser but life goes on and I'm healthy so I'm better off than many others!

It's their loss not ours!
PJ


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've been working for 21 years! Worked all hours god sends, probably NEVER taken my full holiday entitlement EVER, generally put myself out for the company I've worked for.... and then they shit on you. I live and learn!

I'm sure something will come up eventually, it's just pissing me off that it ain't here NOW ;D

At least I can joke about it!



> Welcome to the club NuTTs...I've been made redundant twice in 18 months! Wouldn't mind but I went there on a contract on both occassions and then they had the cheek to make me a permanent member of staff before shutting down the department I was running 3 months later! Â
> 
> It's a pisser but life goes on and I'm healthy so I'm better off than many others!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Face facts and cut your cloth accordingly. Start with selling the show-off high status car.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fuck off



> Face facts and cut your cloth accordingly. Start with selling the show-off high status car.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

On a lighter note, and bearing in mind I have been drugged with parcetemol and ibuprofen and slept from 6.00pm last night to 7.00am this morning, I am the queen of the weird dream......................

Being a girl, I dreamt about shopping last night ( amongst other things you understand) and dreamt I went into a shop to complain about a shoddy fridge (no that didn't make sense to me either).The guy was really, really helpfull and knew his stuff about heat exchangers and all the different settings, makes etc. and convinced me to buy loads of stuff I didn't know I needed ( y'know, like when you get to the cashpoint at Ikea, and see all that stuff with funny names KRAPP, SHYTT, BOLUKS in your blue bag that you didn't know existed Â let alone needed).........anyway back to the dream. The guy totted up all the stuff and then said " so hows your TT" And i said "eh? how do you know I have a TT" and he said " Because I'm Mark, y'know NuTTs of the Forum"................. how weirds that!

So mark don't get worried, and don't let this dream upset you, but would you look good in a blue and yellow jumpsuit? Â Â Just a thought


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You have been smoking the Rastafarian Old Holborn Lisa ;D

That was no dream, you've just had your first TRIP :


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I need a cleaner one morning each week if anyone's interested...(Mark... obviously not aimed at you mate! - Good luck on job front)


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> On a lighter note, and bearing in mind I have been drugged with parcetemol and ibuprofen and slept from 6.00pm last night to 7.00am this morning, I am the queen of the weird dream......................
> 
> Being a girl, I dreamt about shopping last night ( amongst other things you understand) and dreamt I went into a shop to complain about a shoddy fridge (no that didn't make sense to me either).The guy was really, really helpfull and knew his stuff about heat exchangers and all the different settings, makes etc. and convinced me to buy loads of stuff I didn't know I needed ( y'know, like when you get to the cashpoint at Ikea, and see all that stuff with funny names KRAPP, SHYTT, BOLUKS in your blue bag that you didn't know existed Â let alone needed).........anyway back to the dream. The guy totted up all the stuff and then said " so hows your TT" And i said "eh? how do you know I have a TT" and he said " Because I'm Mark, y'know NuTTs of the Forum"................. how weirds that!
> 
> So mark don't get worried, and don't let this dream upset you, but would you look good in a blue and yellow jumpsuit? Â Â Just a thought


Is this meant to be funny or something? what a pile of BS!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Meant to be funny?? no, if I'd had wanted it to be funny I'd have made something up!! it just happens to be what I dreamt, if you think its BS, so what?? I can't help that, and neither do I care........

What are you anyway, some dream analyst?
Â


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Fair enough.

It's still utter shite though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

..... whereas your posts are always SUCH a delightful and informative read....


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

"interesting", that's highly subjective based on the actual person reading, 
"informative", yes, will only post factual details which I believe other people may find useful.

but i don't go round posting utter shite.....


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> "interesting", that's highly subjective based on the actual person reading,
> "informative", yes, will only post factual details which I believe other people may find useful.
> 
> but i don't go round posting utter shite.....


You're already straying from your own posting dogma


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> "interesting", that's highly subjective based on the actual person reading,
> "informative", yes, will only post factual details which I believe other people may find useful.
> 
> but i don't go round posting utter shite.....


sorry fella,

this is the flame room. Not the place for factual detail...

utter shite IS the way of life in here.......


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

ok, ok! as in flame room, utter shite is the norm!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ok, ok! as in flame room, utter shite is the norm! Â


Errrrrr Tim may just speak for himself..............


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Strange that you should be dreaming of me Lisa... I am flattered though : : does that mean I can now "offically" dream of you? and how did you know that I applied for a job at Ikea? Have you been following me around? ;D ;D ;D



> On a lighter note, and bearing in mind I have been drugged with parcetemol and ibuprofen and slept from 6.00pm last night to 7.00am this morning, I am the queen of the weird dream......................
> 
> Being a girl, I dreamt about shopping last night ( amongst other things you understand) and dreamt I went into a shop to complain about a shoddy fridge (no that didn't make sense to me either).The guy was really, really helpfull and knew his stuff about heat exchangers and all the different settings, makes etc. and convinced me to buy loads of stuff I didn't know I needed ( y'know, like when you get to the cashpoint at Ikea, and see all that stuff with funny names KRAPP, SHYTT, BOLUKS in your blue bag that you didn't know existed Â let alone needed).........anyway back to the dream. The guy totted up all the stuff and then said " so hows your TT" And i said "eh? how do you know I have a TT" and he said " Because I'm Mark, y'know NuTTs of the Forum"................. how weirds that!
> 
> So mark don't get worried, and don't let this dream upset you, but would you look good in a blue and yellow jumpsuit? Â Â Just a thought


----------

